# Need your advice...



## boneyrajan.k (Jul 15, 2010)

My young lahores have put their first egg today...Will u guys allow your young birds to sit on their first set of eggs or will u discard the first set of eggs ? 
will it be usually fertile ?


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

boneyrajan.k said:


> My young lahores have put their first egg today...Will u guys allow your young birds to sit on their first set of eggs or will u discard the first set of eggs ?
> will it be usually fertile ?


The problem with the first egg/s.. is the parents may not do a good job of raising the babies as they are still immature.. it is best to let them pratice on fake eggs and when they are about a year old, and sitting well and tight on fake eggs.. then you can let them hatch their babies if you want more lahores.


----------



## boneyrajan.k (Jul 15, 2010)

Thanks for the reply.so should i allow them to sit on this set of eggs,which have already been laid ?


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

boneyrajan.k said:


> Thanks for the reply.so should i allow them to sit on this set of eggs,which have already been laid ?


I thought I already answerd that.... what do you not understand?...let me know and we can go over it again.. but really the descision is up to you.. not anyone else...


----------



## boneyrajan.k (Jul 15, 2010)

i mean,since they have already laid their eggs ,should i replace the eggs with a fake egg now or should i allow them to continue with the real eggs for the next 18 days and then replace with fake eggs...i hope u get my point


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

boneyrajan.k said:


> i mean,since they have already laid their eggs ,should i replace the eggs with a fake egg now or should i allow them to continue with the real eggs for the next 18 days and then replace with fake eggs...i hope u get my point


no I do not get your point..as there may be live babies at 18 days.. that is the reason to replace the eggs with fake ones as soon as the second egg is layed..or before the embryo is viable.. you could leave the eggs for say 5 days, and check fertility just so you know if they are fertile and then relplace... but if you wait too long then there may be if fertile a ready to hatch young in the shell and it may make you feel bad to toss an egg that has already progressed that far.


----------



## Big T (Mar 25, 2008)

spirit wings said:


> no I do not get your point..as there may be live babies at 18 days.. that is the reason to replace the eggs with fake ones as soon as the second egg is layed..or before the embryo is viable.. you could leave the eggs for say 5 days, and check fertility just so you know if they are fertile and then relplace... but if you wait too long then there may be if fertile a ready to hatch young in the shell and it may make you feel bad to toss an egg that has already progressed that far.


She doesn't understand why you asked. She meant after they laid their first set of eggs always replace them with fake eggs. This is how you get them to practice sitting. You cannot just give them fake eggs. If you want put these laid eggs under mature pumpers, (pumpers are a pair of birds used to raise other pair's eggs), and give the lamores fake eggs. I always replace the first set of eggs with fake to let them get use to sitting and being parents. The second set I let them hatch. The couple of times I let a pair of young birds hatch their first set of eggs they didn't take good care of the babies and the babies died. Spirit is trying to save you that heartache.

Tony


----------



## boneyrajan.k (Jul 15, 2010)

ok,i got the point ..Thanks a lot friends......


----------



## boneyrajan.k (Jul 15, 2010)

I dint replace them with fake eggs,the eggs hatched a few days back.......eventhough,its their first set of kids ,the parents are taking good care of their squabs...


----------



## doveone52 (Aug 3, 2009)

boneyrajan.k said:


> I dint replace them with fake eggs,the eggs hatched a few days back.......eventhough,its their first set of kids ,the parents are taking good care of their squabs...


That is great news!


----------



## YaSin11 (Jul 23, 2009)

Dr. Boney,
Congrats! on the new babies. keep a close eye on them...as 1st time parents. Good luck 
YaSin


----------



## boneyrajan.k (Jul 15, 2010)

thanks buddies


----------



## Revolution Lofts (Aug 7, 2008)

How old are your pigeons? IF they are over a year old but its their first set of eggs they may still do perfectly fine cause they are mature enough. Glad everything is working out  The first batch of eggs from a pair always keep me on my feet too! Never know if they'll be good parents or not


----------



## boneyrajan.k (Jul 15, 2010)

They should be around 8 months old,at the moment,they are doing a great job,just like some of my experienced old breeders .To be frank,i was'nt expecting them to be such good parents.i will post a pic soon


----------



## boneyrajan.k (Jul 15, 2010)

*Thats the father lahore,asking me to stay away from his kids...*


----------

